# PRSI contributions



## MATTY (27 Feb 2012)

Hi - how many years PRSI contributions are required for a contributory pension? My elderly relative has many years stamps worked in the UK but little or none in Ireland, although an Irish resident/citizen.
She currently has a non contributory pension but I think under the bi lateral social security arrangements she possibly be could entitled to a contributory pension but may not know her rights?
Before she retired she was on long term sickness, after a long spell looking after elderly relatives.

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## WindUp (27 Feb 2012)

anything here

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/Pension/Pages/spc.aspx


----------



## LDFerguson (27 Feb 2012)

As well as the link that WindUp provided, there's also information on http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...etired_people/state_pension_contributory.html

Years worked in the UK can be counted towards an Irish State Contributory pension. It's also worth checking with the UK as she maybe entitled to a UK State pension.  

Give them a call - phone numberfor the Irish State pension office is 071 9157100.  UK equivalent +44 191 203 7010


----------



## Ann1 (27 Feb 2012)

This is a handy little site for those moving back from the UK 
[broken link removed]


----------



## Black Sheep (28 Feb 2012)

Any pension she receives from the UK will need to be declared to Irish Pension Section (change of circumstance) and will have the effect of reducing her Irish Pension. So the combined pensions UK and Irish may leave her in the same financial position.
It is possible that this has already been checked out by the Irish pension Office and perhaps the net result is that she is getting the better option.


----------



## Conshine (28 Feb 2012)

Black Sheep said:


> Any pension she receives from the UK will need to be declared to Irish Pension Section (change of circumstance) and will have the effect of reducing her Irish Pension. So the combined pensions UK and Irish may leave her in the same financial position.
> It is possible that this has already been checked out by the Irish pension Office and perhaps the net result is that she is getting the better option.


 
What if somebody was in the position where they had quite a number of years paid NI in the UK, now in Ireland paying PRSI - Is it not worth continuing to make voluntary contributions in the UK if this is the case?

I have about 20 paid NI in the UK and nearly 10 here - I am also making AVC's in the UK to get me up to the 30 years required. If I will be penalised in Ireland at pension age for making payments in the two countries, I am throwing money away it seems!


----------



## Black Sheep (28 Feb 2012)

As the OP's relative is a Non-Contributory pension any other income has the affect of reducing that pension.

As your situation is based on PRSI and NI payments you will receive pension from both countries seperately based on the number and length of time you have paid contributions. 
You do not say how far away pension age is so I can only assume you will be subject to the upcoming changes.


----------

